# Massport Police and Gangs



## ReelRims1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I heard that the Massport Police have gang officers that work in East Boston and have made some arrests of MS13 and other gang members. Can anyone ellaborate....I'm not sure if I now want to continue in the application process?


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

MS13 gangs are nested in East Boston where Massport property is present so I guess they were invloved. I'll take your place in the application process if you change your mind.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

After Dealing with MS 13 in Los Angeles I think I can handle the "East Coast" 13.....Maybe I'll apply as well!

:twisted:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

???????????? why????????? You don't like Police??


And Nemo, my friend, you fit right in there in Eastie, lots of foot chases


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You did realize you were applying for a police job right???


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey mike...no one can outrun motorola !!!!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

JoninNH";p="51913 said:


> You did realize you were applying for a police job right???


Yes sir.

while working CRASH for lapd back in 1997, although i did not have marasalvatrutria (ms) as one of my gangs, i did get to expierence the ms way of life when we got together as a unit to take down some of the major players. They had a lot of really bad seeds........no as bad as 
"La emme" though....

be safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

do you need experience for massport police or do they hire entry level officers and train them?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Nemo, your right, it's true, you can't out run Motorola. But they took my motorola away and gave me this state of the art MA/COM digital radio with twenty channels and I can't even talk to the other guy in the same room.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Hey ReelRims1,

Ya, why don't you take yourself out of contention for the Massport Police job and actually give someone a chance who wants to fight crime. You make me sick. What did you expect to be doing, sitting in the lobby of some building somewhere checking ID cards and CCTV monitors? You want that type of job, SpectaGuard is hiring constantly. 

You work the deepwater piers and Massport properties and parks along the waterfront where these gangs (MS13, among others) congregate. Now grow a pair and do some police work.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This has got to be a troll.



ReelRims1";p="51903 said:


> I heard that the Massport Police have gang officers that work in East Boston and have made some arrests of MS13 and other gang members. Can anyone ellaborate....I'm not sure if I now want to continue in the application process?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Amen Housing cop.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

sruseahawk23";p="51968 said:


> do you need experience for massport police or do they hire entry level officers and train them?


They require SSPO or full time MCJTC, not to mention I hear that those with political connections are looked at more often. They'll be hiring more in 2005 from what I was told. Try doing campus or hospital police and get SSPO through that.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, HousingCop hit the nail RIGHT on the head. You are applying for a POLICE OFFICER position. What did you think you would be doing. I'll bet that Reel RIms was banking on the MSP F Troop handling all the Police duties and his Massport gig would consist of driving around and doing nothing. To top it all off.....he got an interview!!!! I wonder how much $$$ he donated to a politician or keepads he broke out to get the interview. Do us a favor ReelRims and take yourself out and go work in a mall or something.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

ReelRims1";p="51903 said:


> I heard that the Massport Police have gang officers that work in East Boston and have made some arrests of MS13 and other gang members. Can anyone elaborate....I'm not sure if I now want to continue in the application process?


ReelRims...just to give you a heads up, arresting and dealing with bad guys, gang members, sh&tbags, or whatever you want to call them is a new part of the job of being a police officer. Take it for what it is worth.

Watch COPS, its an interesting show on the Fox network at 8pm tomorrow night, it might give you a clue about what the police do... :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Something bothers me. 

I sit here and read the comment "I heard that the Massport Police have gang officers that work in East Boston and have made some arrests of MS13 and other gang members. Can anyone elaborate....I'm not sure if I now want to continue in the application process?"

And I begin to wonder,what am I doing wrong? How can people like this get an interview and I cant even get up the stairs to get in the door. 

Dunno, I just wonder what I am doing wrong sometimes....


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

stm4710";p="52100 said:


> Something bothers me.
> 
> I sit here and read the comment "I heard that the Massport Police have gang officers that work in East Boston and have made some arrests of MS13 and other gang members. Can anyone elaborate....I'm not sure if I now want to continue in the application process?"
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Unfortunately in this state it's all luck of the draw.


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Recent articles published about the MS-13 Gang

MS-13 Made Mark with Blood 1/5/05

U.S. rep: MS-13 gang is true terror threat 1/7/05

Eastie loiter law targets Qaeda-linked MS-13 gang

If these articles are archived before you get a chance to read them, PM me and I'll send you the article text.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I wish I got contacted for an Interview with Massport PD


----------



## ReelRims1 (Jan 6, 2005)

A lot of tough responses....I guess I'm looking to start with maybe a less intense Department to kind of get my feat wet. I'm not sure if chasing around gang members is something that all the junior officers get stuck doing or if its a more senior position. I would prefer a more gradually approach or an administrative position at first. Does anyone know the Massport Police has a Technology or Computer Crimes Division?


----------



## ReelRims1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I got some more information that not only do they deal with the MS13, they also deal with some gang called the "Littel Rascals," "Vato Loco," and the "Bloods." There's no way that the junior officers should get stuck chasing these guys for only 50K!!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Ha! 50K!!! I'd do it for 6.75 an hour! If you want to "start off administrative" go on Mass.gov and look at the admin jobs with the MSP. And please take yourself out of the running so that maybe I can get a call for an interview. 

I was told they are only considering those with an academy. What academy have you already been through?


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Reelrims=house mouse, type of person who pisses off a lot of people who actually WORK for a police department...or who want to WORK for a police department, go study stats, leave the work for the boys and girls who want it


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

ReelRims1";p="52132 said:


> I got some more information that not only do they deal with the MS13, they also deal with some gang called the "Littel Rascals," "Vato Loco," and the "Bloods." There's no way that the junior officers should get stuck chasing these guys for only 50K!!


Let me think here... $50K a Year compared to the $240 every two weeks I get right now. Tell whoever interviewed you to call me and I'll be happy to take your place in the application process. Let them know that this guy Channy on Masscops.com will pay for the upcoming SSPO or MPOC class myself as long as I am sponsored. In terms of dealing with Gangs, That comes with every LE job as with other things which are as dangerous or frustrating. There's LE officers who do that work for much less "or even for nothing" than what Massport gives.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

We gotta get the dope this guy is smoking, it has to be good


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ReelRims1";p="52132 said:


> I got some more information that not only do they deal with the MS13, they also deal with some gang called the "Littel Rascals," "Vato Loco," and the "Bloods." There's no way that the junior officers should get stuck chasing these guys for only 50K!!


 :L:

LOL :lol: Sorry chief I studied the crime rate for your department and 50K just won't do, I will either need a desk job for that amount or an increase in salary if you actually expect me to do police work....


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont tell the mayor, but I would do this for free.


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I think we've all touched on this enough, and no offense to ReelRims, BUT...bottom line is I would give both arms and legs for a police job in Massachusetts. Hell, if I could work out of a wheelchair I would!!! ReelRims just remember that your potential job opportunity is representative of my life goal and that of many others in this forum. Make sure your heart is in it before you do this. Just my 2 cents...good luck brother.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

ReelRims1";p="52130 said:


> A lot of tough responses....I guess I'm looking to start with maybe a less intense Department to kind of get my feat wet. I'm not sure if chasing around gang members is something that all the junior officers get stuck doing or if its a more senior position. I would prefer a more gradually approach or an administrative position at first. Does anyone know the Massport Police has a Technology or Computer Crimes Division?





ReelRims1";p="52132 said:


> I got some more information that not only do they deal with the MS13, they also deal with some gang called the "Littel Rascals," "Vato Loco," and the "Bloods." There's no way that the junior officers should get stuck chasing these guys for only 50K!!


ReelRims, I would suggest that even in "less intense" departments, you never know who you are dealing with. Working for a small town department (which I gather you are referring to as less intense) has its inherent risks such as domestics, motor vehicles stops, and responding to calls for service (cruiser accidents), which are statistically some of the most dangerous situations. Please do not be complacent in your thinking that "less intense" department means "less job related risks".

Also, your chances of obtaining an administrative position or computer crimes assignment (IE: detective), is not likely as soon as you graduate the academy. Most departments, big and small alike, you have to do a couple years on the road at the minimum dealing with drunks, knuckleheads, and getting other fun calls like that. Not trying to bust your stones, just a little reality check.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Awwwww ReelRims won't do an actual "Police" type job for only 50K a year. Try Securitas you putz, it's more your speed. Yes, Securitas does have a nerd section there for computer guys like you. They give you a bulletproof pocket protector and free tape for the middle of your glasses. 

Yes, Massport is a bit more intensive than your search for a police career requires. Try a job in the FBI. They seem to hire people like you alot.


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

=D>


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

ReelRims1";p="52130 said:


> A lot of tough responses....I guess I'm looking to start with maybe a less intense Department to kind of get my feat wet. I'm not sure if chasing around gang members is something that all the junior officers get stuck doing or if its a more senior position. I would prefer a more gradually approach or an administrative position at first. Does anyone know the Massport Police has a Technology or Computer Crimes Division?


Wow, you recognize that you got "tough" responses to your moronic post....yet you go on to make the same mistake. You are on MassCops, a site dedicated to those in Law Enforcement or those looking to establish themselves in LE. I'll bet that quite a few people on this board would kill to just get an interview like you did. By the way, yes there is a job for junior guys like you to do.....it's called the cub scouts.

Just out of curiosity ReelRIms, do you have any kind of practical experience or academy training to speak of. I am curious as to how in the world you got an interview when you seem to have a difficult time even identifying exactly what it is a POLICE OFFICER does?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

EMT makes a good point. Make sure your heart is in itbefore you get a fellow officer killed because ur heart isn't in the foot chase. U need to be able to trust your fellow officers. Seriously think a little before u choose this career ur own safety.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

ReelRims1";p="52130 said:


> A lot of tough responses....I guess I'm looking to start with maybe a less intense Department to kind of get my feat wet. I'm not sure if chasing around gang members is something that all the junior officers get stuck doing or if its a more senior position. I would prefer a more gradually approach or an administrative position at first. Does anyone know the Massport Police has a Technology or Computer Crimes Division? I got some more information that not only do they deal with the MS13, they also deal with some gang called the "Littel Rascals," "Vato Loco," and the "Bloods." There's no way that the junior officers should get stuck chasing these guys for only 50K!!


Ok. I think all of us including myself has jumped on Reelrims enough. Tell you what Reelrims... There's a investigations company I know on Boylston St that might have work more suited for what you are looking for. You have the option of choosing assignments that are either low key or potentially risky. If you leave the Massport gig open for me "or someone else on this board who will be more accepting and devoted to that work" I'll help you out. I dont know what your background is but if it's a four year degree or something which is applicable then you'll fit in perfectly, leaving the massport gig open for me and others desparate for that position.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

michaelbos";p="51972 said:


> Nemo, your right, it's true, you can't out run Motorola. But they took my motorola away and gave me this state of the art MA/COM digital radio with twenty channels and I can't even talk to the other guy in the same room.


Mike, The other guy dosent even like you......

:lol:

as for reelrims......

take housing cops advise and work mall security, But work at a mall where you only deal with old people...incase you didnt know this........
BAD PEOPLE go to the mall too!

:twisted:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What is it with this fool?
:shock:


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

ReelRims1";p="52132 said:


> I got some more information that not only do they deal with the MS13, they also deal with some gang called the "Littel Rascals," "Vato Loco," and the "Bloods." *There's no way that the junior officers should get stuck chasing these guys for only 50K!![/*quote]
> 
> Are you kidding? You must be joking! You must not want to be a cop then... refer to the above posts if you need ask why. No matter what money you make, or number of years of service or that you are just trying to start "easy" you are signing up tp be a cop and you never know what your first, last or next call will be. :evil: Toughen up or get a new profession! There are plenty of other people who'd take the job over you! And by the way, just what should a cop who makes only 50K a year be assigned to? I make less than that and I have faced more than you can imagine because I am doing my job and was sworn in to protect and serve! :sb:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Well said KMF294...


----------



## ReelRims1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I pulled out of the Massport process....I'm thinking about applying to be an International Police Officer in Iraq. $120,632.00....thats what I'm talking about!!! Not sure what its mean when it says "Actively serving law enforcement officers." Maybe I can at least get an interview


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well at least Iraq does not have MS-13 gangs.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I call double troll.



ReelRims1";p="52690 said:


> I pulled out of the Massport process....I'm thinking about applying to be an International Police Officer in Iraq. $120,632.00....thats what I'm talking about!!! Not sure what its mean when it says "Actively serving law enforcement officers." Maybe I can at least get an interview


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ReelRims1";p="52690 said:


> Not sure what its mean when it says "Actively serving law enforcement officers." Maybe I can at least get an interview


Hmmm lets think about that for a second...... oh wait could it mean *actively* *serving* as a current *law enforcement officer* :roll:

Sounds to me like you already need to be a cop here to be a cop over there....


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> I pulled out of the Massport process


 Thats the smartest thing you have ever said.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ReelRims1";p="52690 said:


> I pulled out of the Massport process....I'm thinking about applying to be an International Police Officer in Iraq. $120,632.00....thats what I'm talking about!!! Not sure what its mean when it says "Actively serving law enforcement officers." Maybe I can at least get an interview


 Ya know after going through this topic again it just hit me that you don't want to deal with some piss ant eastie gang for 50 grand but are interested in seeking a law enforcement career across the world in a war zone saturated with anti American terrorist that will not think twice about killing themselves to kill you. All that for an additional 70 grand?

Your first few post you sound like a house mouse and now you are coming off as a thrill seeking junkie that only thinks about the ol might dollar.

There are certain necessities that are an absolute must have in this line of work, the biggest being the "cop mentality" and based on your limited postings you just don't have it. You seem to care nothing about the job except for the fact that it is a job where you feel you can make an easy living. IMHO you really need to find a desk job somewhere in another field of work.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

=D> well said!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OK Dynacorp is hiring police officers, that are active police officers... ya know that kind that arrest gang member, for $120k/yr to serve in Iraq they also have security position at other bases through out the middle east. the pay is less but is is still good. 
any how this is definitely a joke, it has to be! No is this stupid. Or ignorant, ummpossible! By no means am I trying to offend any1 but the original post seemed a little like a some one stirring something up as a joke, but this going to Iraq to train cops and "I can't figure out what the mean by Actively serving law enforcement officers." ! if by some odd reason this isn't a joke &amp; then reel rims u should watch the news do u have any clue how many Iraqi police officers are getting whacked out here. this post went from being strange to flat out amusing.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

ReelRims1";p="52690 said:


> I pulled out of the Massport process....I'm thinking about applying to be an International Police Officer in Iraq. $120,632.00....thats what I'm talking about!!! Not sure what its mean when it says "Actively serving law enforcement officers." Maybe I can at least get an interview


What a Jackass!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry Gil, 
I should Have said "Donkey"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

No you were correct the first time


----------



## wpd2209 (Jan 11, 2005)

I know the Iraq job is not a joke..they posted the position in my station. As far as this kid going over there hmm...he's afraid of some MS-13 members who are playing at tough but yet want's to go into a war zone where the bomb police stations daily and behead foreigners. Pal if your serious, good luck, I'll say a prayer that your one of the lucky one's who comes back in one piece, although I don't think you have a snowball's chance in hell being as they're looking for active, trained police officers, not wannabes.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I think we should end this issue and lock up this posting.


----------

